# Sync live keyboard performance to score



## Adagio Learner (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi. Here's what I aspire to do: Create a piano score in Notion 6. Use Logic Pro X as the rewire host to the Notion slave. Record myself in Logic on my keyboard playing the score, while at the same time the score in Notion scrolls in continuous mode in sync with my playing. I use Screenflow to capture the screen. I later combine the Screenflow video with camera video of me playing the keyboard using Final Cut. In other words, the score stays in sync to my playing, rather then me in sync with the Notion tempo (don't ask why).

Here's what I actually do: create the score in Notion, record my playing of the score in Logic. When I have finished the recording session I connect my keyboard to Notion and use the C key to tap through the score with NTempo while my Logic recording plays in the background. This keeps the score pretty well synced. I capture the screen with Screenflow in this second runthrough. My goal is to do all recording at once. 

I have had a lot of fun using Rewire with Notion and Logic, but only if the score is imported into Logic in MusicXML format first. 

What I described in the first paragraph only has one empty track in Logic with a VST instrument that generates the sound I want as I play. I hope this makes sense. Is it possible with Notion, Logic, Screenflow, Rewire and a midi keyboard to keep the score in sync with my playing live? Would this work if I had different notation software? I only work with scores for one piano.

Thanks.


----------

